
Remora: An Array-Oriented Language with Static Rank Polymorphism [pdf] - tbirdz
http://www.ccs.neu.edu/home/shivers/papers/rank-polymorphism.pdf
======
brudgers
Repository:
[https://github.com/jrslepak/Remora](https://github.com/jrslepak/Remora)

